# Shiny Side Bike Show at  History Park 1650 Senter Road, San Jose, Ca  Sunday July 26



## El Hefe Grande (Jul 24, 2015)

Here are some details for this years Shiny Side Up.
What: Shiny Side Up Bicycle Show
When: Sunday July 26, 2015 10am-4pm
Where: History Park 1650 Senter Road, San Jose, Ca
**If you are using a GPS device or online map use 635 Phelan Avenue to direct you to the correct entrance and parking lot.
Why: #shinysideup2015
Spectators: $5
Bike Show Entry: $5 per bicycle (NO PRE-REGISTRATION REQUIRED FOR ENTERING BICYCLES!!)
Additional Info: If you are showing a bicycle you can set up chairs and a canopy but you are not permitted to sell goods unless you paid for a vendor package. If you are selling goods and did not pay for a vendor spot we will have you removed from the event.
***If you are bringing a Canopy/Tent you are required by the Fire Department to have it spiked into       the ground or weighted down, otherwise they can make you take it down***

Shiny Side Up is one of the longest running Bicycle Shows in the United States. The Show continues to grow every year. This show is put on for bicycle enthusiasts of all kinds, at Shiny Side Up you will find fully custom built bikes to original rusted Schwinns. We invite anyone with anykind of bike to bring it out to show and share with everyone.

Besides the hundreds of Bicycles to look at we have Bicycle related vendors, Food Trucks, Stunt shows, Live DJ and more.... We are always looking to grow the event and add more to it so if your interested in brining a bike, setting up a vendor booth feel free to email us for information if you can''t find it on this site.

Email: shinysideupbikeshow@yahoo.com or call The Cruiser Shop 408-871-1335

This is a City of San Jose run park so NO ALCOHOL is permitted on the grounds, also NO BBQ'ing and No PETS unless they are certified Service Animals. If you want more information on History Park you can visit them online here: www.historysanjose.org

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I went to this show last year with my dad and we had a great time riding around this cool park...there is something there for the whole family...yes there are the customs but a small contingent of "Vintage" shows up too !!!

Here is a link to their website with more info HERE


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Jul 28, 2015)

*Shiny Side Up Bike Show 2015 Update*

I attended this show last year with my Pops. We brought a few 50's Schwinn's and had a good time riding around this really cool park. we also spent some time looking at some of the unique custom creations...as there were not very many "Vintage" bikes there but it was still a great day.

This year was even better, we arrived early and found some shade and made camp right at the main corner. This is a perfect spot to view most of the bicycles riding by and a great location for our bikes.

It seemed like there were more people attending this year and many more "Vintage Bikes"...  For me the coolest bike was a 1937 Silver King ( a few images attached). I invited the owner to come over and sit by us and he did ( I forgot his name)...some time later another gentleman was walking a "His" and "Hers" Silver Kings...I invited him over and know we had the "Vintage Corner" which attracted many over...mostly to the Silver Kings. Mid afternoon we had *The Cabe Invasion*.  Forgive me gents...I'm not good with names, except for Marty, but here are their handles...we had "The Tour Guide", 41 Shelby, and Tarantula.  Please chime in and set the record straight. These guys were the coolest and we had some very spirited conversations.  Any how, it turned out to be a great event and I look forward to next year...I have attached a few random images...Enjoy


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Jul 28, 2015)

*The Silver Kings*

Here are a few Images of The Silver Kings;


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Jul 28, 2015)

*A Few More !*

A Few More;

Ernie's 12" Schwinn


----------



## kingsilver (Jul 28, 2015)

THANK YOU JERRY FOR THE PHOTOS, HOPE I GOT YOUR NAME RIGHT, NICE MEETING YOU AND YOUR DAD. THAT WAS A SUPER BIKE SHOW WITH A "HUGE" TURN OUT. THE LOCATION IS FANTASTIC FOR RIDING AROUND AND AND TAKING PICTURES. MAYBE NEXT YEAR MORE CLASSIC BIKES WILL ATTEND. HOPE TO SEE YOU AND SOME OF THE SoCal CREW NEXT YEAR. STEVE MCCANN.


----------



## kingsilver (Jul 28, 2015)

el hefe grande said:


> i attended this show last year with my pops. We brought a few 50's schwinn's and had a good time riding around this really cool park. We also spent some time looking at some of the unique custom creations...as there were not very many "vintage" bikes there but it was still a great day.
> 
> This year was even better, we arrived early and found some shade and made camp right at the main corner. This is a perfect spot to view most of the bicycles riding by and a great location for our bikes.
> 
> ...




that ladies "wizard of oz" tribute bike  was cool.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 28, 2015)

El Hefe Grande said:


> I attended this show last year with my Pops. We brought a few 50's Schwinn's and had a good time riding around this really cool park. we also spent some time looking at some of the unique custom creations...as there were not very many "Vintage" bikes there but it was still a great day.
> 
> This year was even better, we arrived early and found some shade and made camp right at the main corner. This is a perfect spot to view most of the bicycles riding by and a great location for our bikes.
> 
> ...




It was a 1st time for some of us from the CYCLONE COASTER crowd & it was a good time for sure with a great turnout ... Marty ( cyclingday ) was there with his Twinflex & I ( Frank - cyclonecoaster.com ) had the Shelby Supreme with John ( schwinnja ) on the crusty Schwinn straightbar & Rick on the Schwinn KLUNKER 5 ... It was great meeting you - your Dad & your son all sporting vintage balloon bicycles .... A huge turnout with all sorts of great bicycles to see .. we also ran into Kratemayham ( Dave ) ... along with Chuck & Maria ( Wizard of Oz tribute ) & Steve ( Kingsilver ) as well as others we saw the day before @ the Rolling Relics San Francisco ride .. good times for sure - nice to meet everyone new & see others we already knew ... Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## El Hefe Grande (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Steve, Thank You for chiming in...it was great to have you next to us...you attracted all of the other vintage guys...

Frank, It was great to meet and chat with you and your posse...know I have your names and handles.

Looking forward to the Yosemite Ride next year!

Jerry


----------

